# Does Anyone Recognize The Chainring On This Early Racing Bike ?



## Handyman (Oct 26, 2014)

I recently picked up an early racing bike and I’m really puzzled about the maker/brand of the chainring. The crank arms are stamped “Chater-Lea, London” but absolutely nowhere can I find a pic of the chainring.  I’d really like to believe it’s a Chater Lea chainring but it doesn’t look like any of the Chater Lea chainrings I’ve seen.  On the back of the chainring it’s stamped 25 T . Any ideas ?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kccomet (Oct 26, 2014)

could we see pics of the rest of the bike


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like it's an Iver Johnson Racer.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Early Racer Chainring*

Hi kccomet and Krautwaggen,

Yes, I will be posting more accurate pics of the bike soon, and yes, the more I study the bike the more I believe it's an Iver, but the first mystery is the chainring.  The bike does have a threaded BB and Chater Lea arms, but the mystery is still the chainring.  I can't find a pic of it anywhere on the web.  The only marks on it are 25 T. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Possibly an aftermarket chainring to fit Chater Lea cranks? I'll keep looking too!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Found it's 1/2" pitch brother. (the 1/2" pitch ring appears to be alloy though it's hard to tell from the pic)





https://www.flickr.com/photos/80253671@N04/7387866992/in/pool-1297157@N24

Could be an earlier version before 1/2" pitch was common or a track version when they still believed 1" pitch was stronger.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

25 T is 25 tooth. Iveresque.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Is there a W in a circle stamped anywhere on the ring? If so, that would make it a Williams which seem to have made chainrings for Chater Lea Cranks. Found a very similar 1940s chainring in 1/2" pitch made by Holdsworth. Places to start looking at the least!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 27, 2014)

Bravo Brian [emoji122][emoji122]
Nice find.  I'll stop my endless Googling for it 
Pete: nice find & nab on that Iver! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Same Ring??? On this Schwinn Paramount.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Same Ring??? On this Schwinn Paramount.




apearance similar but facing of the wheel and arm supports are flat as a pancake, not rounded like the Paramount...


----------



## Handyman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Schwinn Paramount Chainring*

Hi Brian,

Now that is interesting.......................very, very similar.  I'm trying to go back and forth between your pic and mine to compare.  Is it just me or does the metal surrounding the two triangular openings on my chainring look slightly "thicker" or wider??  I'm googling Schwinn Paramount chainrings right now ! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> apearance similar but facing of the wheel and arm supports are flat as a pancake, not rounded like the Paramount...




That's what happens when you let your plater polish away the edges!!!

Here's an unrestored 1950s paramount. Sharp edges!



 

link to the rest of the photos
https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/sets/72157611108018754/comments/


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd bet a buck that someone replaced the worn original with a paramount ring. I'm sure Hoosiers didn't have access to Chater Lea equipment


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 27, 2014)

It looks to me like the inch pitch Paramount/Continental type chain ring from the 1940s. It was available in 25 tooth specifically according to the catalog.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 27, 2014)

And I will add the most common (but not the only) type of Chater-Lea chain ring is the one with the "C" stamped into the spokes. Perhaps this one was a swap.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 27, 2014)

pics of the bike..... i would guess if its an iver we wont be able to pry it from your hands


----------



## Handyman (Oct 27, 2014)

*Schwinn Paramount / Continental Chainring*

Absolutely incredible work everyone...........................thanks so much for the help.  I am now convinced that the chainring on this bike at some point in time was swaped out and a Schwinn chainring was substituted.  I was holding out some hope that it might have been an early style Chater Lea chainring because that is what belongs on the bike, but I now have something new to search for.  I'll be posting more detailed pics of this bike this evening.  Thanks again 

PS to SirMike1983.................to the best of your knowledge were the Schwinn Paramount/Continental chainrings stamped on the reverse with the # of teeth ?


----------

